
Show HN: Web app to listen to online radio and auto-switch streams (planner) - robinbakker
https://1tuner.com
======
robinbakker
1Tuner is a progressive web app that you can use to listen to online radio.
And it allows you to plan your own ideal radio listening day, so the player
switches between radio streams automatically (see also
[https://medium.com/@robinbakker/creating-a-web-app-as-
side-p...](https://medium.com/@robinbakker/creating-a-web-app-as-side-
project-2b8f96a44893)). Please let me know what you think!

